
US tech firms ask China to postpone 'intrusive' rules - riaface
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-31039227
======
contingencies
This is basically backlash. Same with the visa hassles. Right now, if you want
to deploy Huawei gear in your western internet infrastructure provider, the
government encourages you strongly not to. This is China giving the US the
finger, ie. equal treatment. Pot, kettle, black.

~~~
Fuxy
In a way however i sincerely doubt any company would just hand their Sorce
Code over to the Chinese.

They will just pirate the hell out of it if they do so what will happen is
companies will start making things specifically for the Chinese market or stop
selling to China completely.

I don't think Chinese politicians realize how much hidden code there is in
modern technology.

~~~
marktangotango
I often quip the best thing we could do to defer competition is to hand over
our source code. This mess would set anyone back 5 years.

------
sunstone
If I recall correctly, when the shoe was on the other foot and Chinese IT
companies (Huwawei) wanted to bid on US contracts the US government just flat
refused to allow them. Given that history this isn't so surprising.

------
leke
I would really like to hear Richard Stallman's take on this.

------
anaolykarpov
Can we see this as an advancement in the use of free software? (free as in
freedom)

